# ATA Discontinues All Operations



## MrFSS (Apr 4, 2008)

Full story is *HERE*.

And, from ATA's website - more info - *ATA*


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats unbelievable. I'd expect they'd be required to atleast give some notice, a month, a week, 24 hours even.


----------



## saxman (Apr 4, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Thats unbelievable. I'd expect they'd be required to atleast give some notice, a month, a week, 24 hours even.


Yup, I think that made lots of employees pretty mad. So we'll add ATA to the list of 4 in the past week. That makes 6 airlines stopping for this year alone. Sadly I don't think thats all.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't suppose any of the very large airlines are interested in buying this small ones? They probably have their own fuel costs problems, too. And, add in the FAA inspection problems cropping up, it seems everything hits at once.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 5, 2008)

I guess an advantage is a small number of them will probably spill over into Amtrak?


----------



## gswager (Apr 5, 2008)

saxman66 said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Thats unbelievable. I'd expect they'd be required to atleast give some notice, a month, a week, 24 hours even.
> ...


ATA and Aloha are major airlines while Champion, Big Sky, Skyway and Skybus are regional airlines. Am I correct?


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 5, 2008)

gswager said:


> saxman66 said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


Greg - this list is a couple of years old, but will give you an idea. Some of these I've never heard of and now, some are gone.

American Airlines

Northwest Airlines

United Airlines

Continental Airlines

Delta Air Lines

US Airways

America West

Southwest Airlines

Alaska Air

Hawaiian Airlines

JetBlue Airways

American Trans Air

AirTran Airways

Midwest Express Airlines

Spirit Airlines

Mesaba Airlines

Frontier Airlines

Aloha Airlines

Pan Am

Vanguard Airlines

World Airways

Atlantic Coast Airlines

Kenmore Air

SkyWest Airlines

Big Sky Air

Great Lakes Airlines

Cape Air

Pen Air

Colgan Air

Mesa Airlines

Chautauqua Airlines

Papillon Airways

Gulfstream Airlines

Air Sunshine

Comair

Seaborne Airlines

Air Wisconsin

Grand Canyon Airlines

Wings of Alaska

Atlantic Southeast Airlines

Pacific Wings

Shuttle America

Midway Airlines

Pinnacle Airlines

Champion Air

Frontier Flying Service

Miami Air

USA3000 Airlines

CommutAir

Allegheny Airlines

Alaska Seaplane Service

Trans States Airlines

Ryan International

Southeast Airlines

Chicago Express

West Isle Airlines

Corporate Airlines

Air Vegas Airlines

Omni Air International

Boston-Maine Airways

Promech Air

TransMeridian Airlines

Florida Coastal Airlines

AccessAir

Taquan Air

Piedmont Airlines

Great Plains Airlines

Warbelows Air Ventures

Paradise Air

Era Aviation

Sunworld Int'l Airlines

Ward Air

Sun Country Airlines

Scenic Airlines

Rio Grande Air

Arctic Circle Air Service

Indigo


----------



## saxman (Apr 5, 2008)

gswager said:


> saxman66 said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


Big Sky and Skyway by definition were regional airlines. Champion is a charter airline flying 727's and Skybus was a National carrier, meaning they don't make enough revenue to be considered a Major yet. They flew Airbus A320's.


----------

